# Qld: Moffats. Police to raid Killer's home



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

The Qld police have been notified that Killer (Ron) has a large quantity of weed.

He can expect a visit from the boys in blue. :lol: *

*I just hope Dan's video worked.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

CAV said:


> hmmm, so I guess he caught a pedro then...
> good work Ron.


Nope.


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Well it is definitely not as clear in the video as it was in person unfortunately but the photo of Killer's kayak gives you an idea of what he looked like. I was worried for a moment when he disappeared in the shore dump and suddenly a weed yeti appeared before my eyes. :lol:















Thanks for the memories Ron.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

salticrak said:


> Trev i reckon the razzers should visit your pit. Word is you are going into the shark fin industry you bastard.


Five for sale - cheap. Hmmmmm, soup! :lol:


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

I was in the same boat on Saturday. I must have picked the only stretch of beach covered in weed. I hope Scott didn't see my less than graceful dismount.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Lazybugger said:


> captaincoochin said:
> 
> 
> > I was in the same boat on Saturday. I must have picked the only stretch of beach covered in weed. I hope Scott didn't see my less than graceful dismount.
> ...


Four tonnes at least. He was still there half an hour later, picking it off, with a metre high pile of weed beside his yak. :lol:

He did not appreciate my comment, "I see weed (and little else)."

He shall be known hereafter as 'Sea Weed'. :lol:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Catch of the day. I sometimes wonder why I'm a shark and stingray magnet. 

No matter, sharks are tasty.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Sorry for the late reply, but I've been drowning my sorrows & watching the cricket. 
I'm still finding weed in places I never thought it would get & I bet my doctor will find some at my next Prostate check up too! 
Well that just topped of my week of donuts. 
I thought i'd made it in but I didn't count on the suck back NOoooo, I looked back over my left shoulder & saw the jaws of the weed monster come crashing down on my shoulders & sprewing me back up the beach. 
This time the yak was full of weed & water & couldn't get dragged back again which gave me time to crawl of of the yak much to the amusement of every one on the beach. SO FUNNY!! 
I'm still laughing about it .

So be aware of the MOFFAT WEED MONSTER!! 
ITS A BASTARD!!!!!

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

cjbfisher said:


> Where's all the Spaniards that you were talking up?


The shark ate them.



killer said:


> Sorry for the late reply, but I've been drowning my sorrows & watching the cricket.
> I'm still finding weed in places I never thought it would get & I bet my doctor will find some at my next Prostate check up too!
> Well that just topped of my week of donuts.
> I thought i'd made it in but I didn't count on the suck back NOoooo, I looked back over my left shoulder & saw the jaws of the weed monster come crashing down on my shoulders & sprewing me back up the beach.
> ...


I heard that when Ron got home, his lovely wife made one comment, "You stink!" :lol: :lol:


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

bruus said:


> Well it is definitely not as clear in the video as it was in person unfortunately but the photo of Killer's kayak gives you an idea of what he looked like. I was worried for a moment when he disappeared in the shore dump and suddenly a weed yeti appeared before my eyes. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rhubarb's yeti doppelganger


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

anselmo said:


> bruus said:
> 
> 
> > Well it is definitely not as clear in the video as it was in person unfortunately but the photo of Killer's kayak gives you an idea of what he looked like. I was worried for a moment when he disappeared in the shore dump and suddenly a weed yeti appeared before my eyes. :lol:
> ...


Who should be more offended - me or Killer


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Is that photo fairdinkum?
He should get minimum time behind bars for that amount of weed!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Bruus (Daniel)(hereafter known as SBD - Qld model), who mercilessly filmed Ron's demise, said as the water receeded, "You could just see a very brown yeti like form begin to move. The faint tint of an orange shade cap was showing faintly through the weed. Slowly, so slowly, Ron the weed yeti emerged."

That memory will never be erased (I was 20 metres away, behind him, and saw the whole thing in slow motion. It was horrid. :lol: :lol:


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > bruus said:
> ...


yes


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

That's pretty funny i don't reckon i have ever seen palmy that small and certainly never with that much weed either.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

carnster said:


> That's pretty funny i don't reckon i have ever seen palmy that small and certainly never with that much weed either.


It's not the size Chris...it's the power of the dump and the steepness of the beach. That suckback that took Ron back into the monster is the Killer (pun intended). He was trying to get his legs over the side to dismount, but.......... 

It is at least as bad as the dreaded Long Reef launch and landing.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

kayakone said:


> carnster said:
> 
> 
> > That's pretty funny i don't reckon i have ever seen palmy that small and certainly never with that much weed either.
> ...


Yeah that high tide on the sloping bank def requires a quick/early dismount.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

carnster said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > carnster said:
> ...


That's the problem Chris. Sometimes one's legs don't work after a decent session on the kayak. If they don't work at Moffat's, you're toast. Or in this case weedy!

:lol:


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Yeah i hear you guys the old jelly legs i get em too, you wanna move, but the legs just won't go.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Hot off the press photo:

Ron goes to pick up his trolley from the car (and to collect the weed rake).

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=pics ... B449%3B512

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Had my gopro on time lapse coming into the shore at moffats on saturday.

Here's a pretty cool shot of the dumper. The weed was closer to the boat ramp however.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

jbonez said:


> Had my gopro on time lapse coming into the shore at moffats on saturday.
> 
> Here's a pretty cool shot of the dumper. The weed was closer to the boat ramp however.


That's cruel. Ron will have nightmares.


----------

